# Ingenieur Kisten/Schlösser knacken?



## Eyleen (29. Januar 2009)

Hi, bisher konnten wir Ingis Kisten und Schlösser mit der Elementaren Zephyriumladung knacken. Können wir die höher leveligen kisten nicht mehr knacken???? Das wäre wirklich doof, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber ich habe nichts darüber gefunden.

Danke für eure Infos


Herminee von Malganis


----------



## luxtux (30. Januar 2009)

gibt leider auch nix.
eben noch zu wenig rezepte, wie es auch den schneiderern geht.


----------



## Berelain (30. Januar 2009)

Gibt leider nichts Neues, dafür können die Schmiede wieder entsprechende Schlüssel für die neuen Kisten/Kassetten herstellen und benutzen :-(


----------



## Sir Wagi (24. Februar 2009)

Daseinsberechtigung für Schurken ^^ ...


----------



## [DM]Zottel (27. Februar 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Daseinsberechtigung für Schurken ^^ ...



negativ, die Schmide haben ihre Dietriche bekommen.....go away Schurke


----------

